# NoteBook INSYS GameForce HD 8761SU



## TropX (Dec 5, 2008)

Could you give you're opinion about this laptop? 

INSYS GameForce HD 8761 SU 
Monitor 15.4 "WSXGA (1680x1050) HD Ready Cinema BRITE 
Intel Pentium Dual Core DC 3200 - 2.00 GHz 
NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS 256MB dedicated memory 
6 GB memory (4GB RAM 2 GB Turbo Boost MMC) 
320 GB Disk 
DVD recorder, Wi-Fi 
1.3 MPIX Board, Card Reader 7 on 1 
Linux Magic Box 12 Pro
OpenOffice 2.3.1

Thank You!

And hi to all! I'm new to this forum.


----------



## sabrinna (Dec 5, 2008)

that's one cool laptop you got there

but if it's for games i would prefer a desktop pc than laptop


----------



## laznz1 (Dec 15, 2008)

not that great for gaming rigs but good for m0st other things


----------

